# Kansas nine deer test positive for chronic wasting disease



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, July 19, 2012 

KANSAS NINE DEER TEST POSITIVE FOR CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/nine-deer-test-positive-for-chronic.html


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, August 29, 2012

SUMNER COUNTY DEER DID NOT HAVE CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE 


Aug. 30, 2012 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/08/sumner-county-deer-did-not-have-chronic.html


----------

